# Update on Grover



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok so as some may know I found a puppy yesterday or he found me however you want to say it. I took him to the vet no microchip btw. I got him wormed, nails clipped, first series shots , ear mite medicine the whole thing. He did wonderful. The vet estimates he is between 3-4 months old they went ahead and gave him a bday of Jan. 28th. 

I put up flyers and posted an ad on CL too. A friend today gave me a local website to post him on as well so I am going to do that tonight. If no one claims him I guess we keep him the ASPCA won't take him all the rescues are full and those are many counties away by the way. This boy has nowhere to go if I don't take him. But I am already seeing some issues with Jamie. She runs him over and steals his toys. These are toys she has never played with nor wanted, but now that he has them she wants them. If he takes off running she stops what she's doing and takes off for him. She hasn't hurt him yet as I try to redirect with her ball. Also I wonder if she would feel like he was taking over her territory(become more jealous) if I try him in the house. He's been out in the kennel(at night during the day he's out with us). Don't worry he's not neglected I go out there constantly and let him out for bathroom breaks. Another thing is everytime I let her out she takes off running to the kennel where he's at and barks at him. Does anyone has any suggestions? She's usually pretty obedient. She stops barking when I tell her to, but the running at him and the toys stealing is becoming a problem. Is it gonna get better or worse? Is it not a good idea to keep him? I just don't know where else he'd go. Thanks.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Have you looked into any rescues on Yahoo groups? I volunteer for transports of rescued animals to get them to where they need to go.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe and her brother play like this at times I always take away whatever the thief has stole and give it back to the innocent one. They get the point after a few rounds. Give it a few weeks or even month or so....it took my lab 2 months to accept Zoe,lol


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> Have you looked into any rescues on Yahoo groups? I volunteer for transports of rescued animals to get them to where they need to go.


No, I haven't I will look into that right now. I have never heard of Yahoo groups.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Zoe and her brother play like this at times I always take away whatever the thief has stole and give it back to the innocent one. They get the point after a few rounds. Give it a few weeks or even month or so....it took my lab 2 months to accept Zoe,lol


 
Ok that's what I did I gave it back to the non thief at the time. What about the running and barking? Jamie will eventually stop it hopefully? I would like to keep him, but I don't want any of Jamie's training or well being jeopardized. I have yet to bring him in the house other than for a bath and some grooming. I figured since she was acting out in the yard it might not be best to bring him in the house on her turf. I don't want any jealousy or acting out b/c I brought him in the house.


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

It took Noni about three months to accept Lijha, they should work it out sooner or later. 

Thank you for caring about Grover!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

LijhaPup said:


> It took Noni about three months to accept Lijha, they should work it out sooner or later.
> 
> Thank you for caring about Grover!


 
Thank you this makes me feel better. I will keep working with them both and give it some time. If no one claims him by the time I take him for his second set of shots in a month. I would like to keep him so I will do whatever I can to get them to get along. He's a sweetie.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

When I first brought Ace home my lab (Mandy) would do the very same thing with toys. If Ace tried to play with anything Mandy would come over to him and take it and growl. She still does it and he is way bigger than her now, but now it is more of a game and they play like that all the time. Ace will even take things to her and put them in her face to get her to try and take them away.

Mandy was never agressive with him, and she is jealous of the other dogs when they are near her mommy and daddy. We would just tell her that we love all of them and pet them all at the same time, share the love.

Ace and Mandy are constantly playing and rough-housing, so maybe with a little time Jamie and Grover will be doing the same. Hope that everything works out for you he is such a cutie, and you know how we feel about Jamie Lee.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It sounds pretty normal- Stosh has toys laying out in the yard that he's never played with or hasn't since he was little, but when his friend Kobey comes over to play and picks them up he wants them back. A lot of times Kobey picks one up and starts running to get Stosh to chase him, which usually works. What kind of dog is Grover?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Stosh said:


> It sounds pretty normal- Stosh has toys laying out in the yard that he's never played with or hasn't since he was little, but when his friend Kobey comes over to play and picks them up he wants them back. A lot of times Kobey picks one up and starts running to get Stosh to chase him, which usually works. What kind of dog is Grover?


I'm having alot of resource guarding by them both. Jamie has never growled over her toys or treats and she did today. Grover growled at her earlier this morning and now she growled over a treat. Wow, it's like I have two 4 mth olds now. 

Btw, Grover is a terrier mix that came up to my yard on Thurs. he was trying to squeeze through the gate. Here's a pic of him:










Here's my other thread about him there are a few more pics there too:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...uppy-should-i-say-puppy-found-me-non-gsd.html


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> When I first brought Ace home my lab (Mandy) would do the very same thing with toys. If Ace tried to play with anything Mandy would come over to him and take it and growl. She still does it and he is way bigger than her now, but now it is more of a game and they play like that all the time. Ace will even take things to her and put them in her face to get her to try and take them away.
> 
> Mandy was never agressive with him, and she is jealous of the other dogs when they are near her mommy and daddy. We would just tell her that we love all of them and pet them all at the same time, share the love.
> 
> Ace and Mandy are constantly playing and rough-housing, so maybe with a little time Jamie and Grover will be doing the same. Hope that everything works out for you he is such a cutie, and you know how we feel about Jamie Lee.


They played keep away this morning with a small stick. Jamie picked up a small stick and enticed him so he chased her then they chased each other around the 4 wheeler. It was nice to see them playing.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He is pretty cute!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

If the toys are causing problems, take the toys away until you have established a better relationship between the dogs.

Toys and high value items are put away in my home for the first couple of weeks of a new dog being here.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> If the toys are causing problems, take the toys away until you have established a better relationship between the dogs.
> 
> Toys and high value items are put away in my home for the first couple of weeks of a new dog being here.


Grover is such a cutie!! I know I had to take away all toys for a couple of months and then slowly added in low value toys (like empty kongs) first then moved on to higher value toys (balls and tugs). Glad to hear they played a bit - it gives a lot of hope when that happens!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> If the toys are causing problems, take the toys away until you have established a better relationship between the dogs.
> 
> Toys and high value items are put away in my home for the first couple of weeks of a new dog being here.


I agree with Jamie.

When Rogue was here he was toy aggressive so I couldn't have any toys out while they were together, it didn't change a couple of weeks later though, they couldn't have toys together for the months that I had him.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh my! He IS a cutie!! I agree with putting all of the toys up until a relationship is established and then slowly add them back in. I was lucky, neither of my 2 are toy aggressive (isn't that surprising with all of Tessa's other issues). They do tend to want whatever the other has though but will wait patiently until the one using it walks away for a half a second and then the thief will go over and snatch it. The nonthief will just look like "Hey!" and then go find a new toy. Never any fuss, luckily. Not even over bones or bullysticks. They will swap those too. Sometimes the back and forth will go on for quite a while. It's kinda funny to watch.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> If the toys are causing problems, take the toys away until you have established a better relationship between the dogs.
> 
> Toys and high value items are put away in my home for the first couple of weeks of a new dog being here.


Thanks so much for the tip. I worked extensively with the both of them today and by the end of the today neither of them growled at each other over toys so a little progress. I will keep working with them both.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I agree with Jamie.
> 
> When Rogue was here he was toy aggressive so I couldn't have any toys out while they were together, it didn't change a couple of weeks later though, they couldn't have toys together for the months that I had him.


Well, Grover seems very receptive to verbal discipline. He has already learned not to snatch things from me and didn't snatch anything from Jamie tonight so I think it's getting better. He's young so I believe I can teach this out of him I hope anyways. He's a smart little guy he knows his name already and no, come and sit. I am working on house manners and housebreaking.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Oh my! He IS a cutie!! I agree with putting all of the toys up until a relationship is established and then slowly add them back in. I was lucky, neither of my 2 are toy aggressive (isn't that surprising with all of Tessa's other issues). They do tend to want whatever the other has though but will wait patiently until the one using it walks away for a half a second and then the thief will go over and snatch it. The nonthief will just look like "Hey!" and then go find a new toy. Never any fuss, luckily. Not even over bones or bullysticks. They will swap those too. Sometimes the back and forth will go on for quite a while. It's kinda funny to watch.


That's great your two are so good about sharing. I hope I can get these two to do the same thing. I'm working on it. Thanks.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

liv said:


> Grover is such a cutie!! I know I had to take away all toys for a couple of months and then slowly added in low value toys (like empty kongs) first then moved on to higher value toys (balls and tugs). Glad to hear they played a bit - it gives a lot of hope when that happens!


 
Thanks!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Any updates on Grover? Anyone call for him yet?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Any updates on Grover? Anyone call for him yet?


Nope they sure haven't. I believe he was dumped a couple days ago I saw three dogs(adults) running down the road that I haven't ever seen before. We just don't get dogs out here just running loose so I have never seen these dogs before. I think Grover came up here from that bunch. There were two that looked like Grover, but older they were the same color and long bodied. In the surrounding areas there has been alot of dumping here lately as I am being told by friends. There were two dumped out on a friend's deer lease and a couple dumped down some dirts roads and apparently some dumped around my house. It's so sad.

Well, on the upside of things if someone did dump him it's thier loss b/c he's a real smart boy. It's like I have two GSDs again he follows me everywhere. Housetraining is going well and he already knows his name and some commands. It's like he's a GSD in a little body.LOL


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd rather see a healthy dog put down than just dumped. 
People used to do that up on my grandfather's property in Redding CA.

Real nice after a coyote or cougar got ahold of them.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

CarrieJ said:


> I'd rather see a healthy dog put down than just dumped.
> People used to do that up on my grandfather's property in Redding CA.
> 
> Real nice after a coyote or cougar got ahold of them.


 
Oh, I know I just wish people wouldn't do such things. The shelters that we do have in the surrounding counties are all full. They aren't accepting any more animals. There has been a surge of animals being dumped. I think b/c of the surge of unwanted animals being taken to the shelters people have started resorting to dumping them now around here.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Just checking in to see how things are going with Grover?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Just checking in to see how things are going with Grover?


He's doing great! He's such a good boy and Jamie's doing well with him also. Just a little jealousy here and there no more growling or snapping though over toys or treats. He's a real smart boy. Crate training is going good too. He sleeps in our room in the crate all night like a good boy. He listens very well if someone did dump him it's thier loss our gain I say.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sounds like you got a good one and some idiot was well.... an idiot! congrats on the new addition Lesley!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> sounds like you got a good one and some idiot was well.... an idiot! congrats on the new addition Lesley!


Thanks Krystal! We are enjoying him. Even though we didn't plan on him and as far as I go I didn't want any more males for a while, but he is fitting into our lives.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Thanks Krystal! We are enjoying him. Even though we didn't plan on him and as far as I go I didn't want any more males for a while, but he is fitting into our lives.


 
he's a cute little guy. sometimes animals choose use. I think he chose you guys. 

haha lemme know when you want some cozies or bandana's for him!
Any pics of Jamie and Grover playing together since they're doing better together?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> he's a cute little guy. sometimes animals choose use. I think he chose you guys.
> 
> haha lemme know when you want some cozies or bandana's for him!
> Any pics of Jamie and Grover playing together since they're doing better together?


 
Well, he can't have anything on his collar yet b/c he scratches too much right now. Those tick and flea bites are healing and he's itching up a storm right now especially around his neck area that's where the majority of the ticks where on him. I have already thought about bandanas and cozies for him too.LOL Once he's healed up I am going to start him out with some bandanas I have from a previous dog. I used to put bandanas on my other minpin and chocolate lab so I alternate yours with the ones I already have. I am hoping he will eventually like wearing them. I'll let you know. 

Nope I don't have any pics yet of them playing b/c they just don't really play together that much. Jamie has a bad habit of stepping on him so he kinda steers clear of her escpecially when she's running. However they did work together tonight to try to "save" me from the mean old nasty leafblower.LOL It was so cute they were trying to get it away from me. I never seem to have a camera around when I need it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Well, he can't have anything on his collar yet b/c he scratches too much right now. Those tick and flea bites are healing and he's itching up a storm right now especially around his neck area that's where the majority of the ticks where on him. I have already thought about bandanas and cozies for him too.LOL Once he's healed up I am going to start him out with some bandanas I have from a previous dog. I used to put bandanas on my other minpin and chocolate lab so I alternate yours with the ones I already have. I am hoping he will eventually like wearing them. I'll let you know.
> 
> Nope I don't have any pics yet of them playing b/c they just don't really play together that much. Jamie has a bad habit of stepping on him so he kinda steers clear of her escpecially when she's running. However they did work together tonight to try to "save" me from the mean old nasty leafblower.LOL It was so cute they were trying to get it away from me. I never seem to have a camera around when I need it.


 
lol good dogs against the big bad leaf blower! poor lil guy being mauled by mean nasty bugs! i'm trying to remember the oil we used that helped Riley not itch so much. Its like that Tummy Butter stuff... but its the actual oil.... shoot! wish i could remember! Anyway a couple drops rubbed down to the skin moisturized just enough he didnt scratch as much and tear himself up further. Its gonna bug me to no end until i remember what the heck its called!

Totally understand the no camera around when you need one! needed my camera the other day. Went to get a great picture.... and the battery died! i was so mad!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> lol good dogs against the big bad leaf blower! poor lil guy being mauled by mean nasty bugs! i'm trying to remember the oil we used that helped Riley not itch so much. Its like that Tummy Butter stuff... but its the actual oil.... shoot! wish i could remember! Anyway a couple drops rubbed down to the skin moisturized just enough he didnt scratch as much and tear himself up further. Its gonna bug me to no end until i remember what the heck its called!
> 
> Totally understand the no camera around when you need one! needed my camera the other day. Went to get a great picture.... and the battery died! i was so mad!!!


Maybe Vit E oil? I know I used that on my mastiff's scar when she was little, but I didn't put in on her for itching. Maybe I'll make a new thread and ask if there is anything I can do for his itching.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on Grover, Leslie!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Maybe Vit E oil? I know I used that on my mastiff's scar when she was little, but I didn't put in on her for itching. Maybe I'll make a new thread and ask if there is anything I can do for his itching.


 
Its from Palmer's. Its the tummy butter oil specifically for itching. I'm trying to find it online so i can post it so you know what i'm talking about lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Here it is. and it helped Riley smell pretty darn good too! Its under the pregnancy section. Its the cocoa butter skin smoothing oil . 

Palmer's#


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Congrats on Grover, Leslie!


Thanks so much Lauren!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Here it is. and it helped Riley smell pretty darn good too! Its under the pregnancy section. Its the cocoa butter skin smoothing oil .
> 
> Palmer's#


Thanks Krystal I will give it a try. I wonder if regular cocoa butter is ok? I have some of that kind(Vaseline brand) already.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Thanks Krystal I will give it a try. I wonder if regular cocoa butter is ok? I have some of that kind(Vaseline brand) already.


 
might. couldnt hurt to give it a shot. We used the oil because we could get it right down the the skin and massage it around.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> might. couldnt hurt to give it a shot. We used the oil because we could get it right down the the skin and massage it around.


Ok then I will pick up some oil and give it a try thanks.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Ok then I will pick up some oil and give it a try thanks.


 
lemme know how it works out for him. Riley always got this very obvious look of relief on his face.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG, how exciting Jamie and Grover are playing with each other right now! Woo hoo!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

justmeleslie said:


> omg, how exciting jamie and grover are playing with each other right now! Woo hoo!


 
yay!!!!!


----------

